# Is Reptmart reliable?



## Fruitbatattack (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm planning on getting a tortoise for the first time (A russian baby) and I saw that Reptmart had them for 180 or something dollars which was on sale from around 200. Before I decide to purchase the tortoise next week after I get everything together is Reptmart a reliable enough site to order from?


----------



## wellington (Apr 26, 2017)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/reptimart.32676/#post-308241


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 27, 2017)

I would first try to find a tortoise rescue and see if I can get one that way. Next I would try to find a breeder. Take a look at our breeder section and see if any of our members are near you. Petsmart sells them (when they have them) for $79 apiece, so the price you quoted is about double what they normally sell for.


----------



## Fruitbatattack (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks, both of you. I'm going down to Petsmart anyways to purchase some things for the enclosure so I'll check if they have it (their website doesnt). I'll also look at the breeder forum. Thanks!


----------



## Jamee (Apr 27, 2017)

I went with tortoisetown.com out of Jersey. They were pretty amazing. And PiccaDilly is pretty awesome!!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 27, 2017)

You might get a better range of response with a more specific post title like maybe

"Seeking to buy baby Russian, who are the reliable breeders?" 

As advised a local reputable breeder is worth the effort and even more $$ than a best deal otherwise.


----------



## Fruitbatattack (Apr 27, 2017)

Jamee said:


> I went with tortoisetown.com out of Jersey. They were pretty amazing. And PiccaDilly is pretty awesome!!


I looked at Tortoise town, seems like a very good vendor but didn't have what I wanted.


Will said:


> You might get a better range of response with a more specific post title like maybe
> 
> "Seeking to buy baby Russian, who are the reliable breeders?"
> 
> As advised a local reputable breeder is worth the effort and even more $$ than a best deal otherwise.


Good advice. I don't know any LOCAL breeder but California is big and I've been looking around the forums to find a nearby breeder/vendor with some good reputation.


----------



## Stormy Bluu (Apr 27, 2017)

I would recommend looking for a reputable breeder. Usually the prices are lower than big chain stores and their babies are healthier and you know where they came from. I have purchased multiple tortoises from Austin at Arizona Sulcata and he has been great! I believe that he breeds Russians. But there are tons of other great breeders on this forum and on the internet who would be able to help you find a healthy, quality baby at a reasonable price.


----------

